# Anyone from the Charleston area?



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

My wife and I are going to Charleston tomorrow to see some sick sea turtles at the turtle hospital. I would like to possibly scope out some fishing spots and also find somewhere to pick up a decent, cheap surf rod and reel. Any help appreciated! Thanks


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Palmetto state armory in mount pleasant has a great selection of fishing gear. As for fishing, isle of palms and folly beach are my favorite spots. Good luck


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Mount Pleasant pier is nice. Haddrell's is a good place to get info on where to go. It's crazy, but the Walmart on James Island has some nice, affordable gear. Bought 2 Penn spinning reels there about 6 years and they have been on every beach trip since then and have stood up great. I think they were about $35 each.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

CodyV7Mc , I can't help you much with Charleston. I've been there a few times, but don't know enough about it yet to give you some answers. However, I see you live in Manning! I just bought a house in Manning, down Rt 260 near the lake & am working on getting moved down there! I'm still up in MD right now, but once we get moved I hope to spend some time getting to know Lake Marion & Moutrie, and the Charleston area for fishing. I have a son who lives on James Island & spends time at Folly Beach, but so far I've not done it! 

I've vacationed as Pawleys Island a few times so that's been where I've fished, but it's a bit of a drive from Charleston & from Manning!


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Awesome! My parents live almost at the end of 260 near the dam. I live about halfway, just a few miles from the end. We'll have to catch up!!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cool, I'm not far from the dam. Good to know some fellow anglers in the area then! Yes, once we get moved & settled in, perhaps get together & wet a line! 
Jim


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Found a 12ft Shakespeare Tidewater rod and Quantum 60 (I think) series reel. It's in the car and we are eating at Loggerheads in Folly Beach. I'll check when we get done. ZERO braid in Walmart though. Any suggestions? I LOVE LOVE Berkely Big Game Braid but it's he'd to find around here


----------



## MECrim (Jun 25, 2012)

Easy access spots around Charleston

1. The east end of Folly, near Morris Island. As you cross folly river gettin into the area, go to stop light and take a left. Keep trucking. Park at the very end of the road and take the small paved road with the chain blocking it. This is a public area, so you will not be trespassing. Chain keeps cars and golf carts out. Fish the groins/jetties with carolina rig or popping cork. Use live mullet, mud minnows, shrimp, or fresh shrimp and work around the rocks. 

2. James Island - Melton Peter Demetre Park. Has a fishing pier that leads to a large dock that is on the harbor. also has two sandy beaches. plenty of riff raff and rocks around to hold fish. same bait and rigs used here.

3. Mt. Pleasant - Pitt Street Bridge. I was there this past saturday and caught 1 keeper flounder and a small blue. Others caught nice trout, small red, and other flounder as well as nice keeper Sheepshead around the pilings. Same baits and rigs used here. 

The pics are from Pitt Street this past weekend. Haddrells in Mt. P and West Ashley has bait incase you have no net and plenty of gear.

good luck!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cody, I like the Sufix 832 braid, but not sure about where you might be finding it there. In a pinch or on a reel I wouldn't use a lot, regular Big Game mono works for fishing bait. I have it on some of my surf reels. 

MECrim, that's great information to know! Like Cody, I'm very much interested in getting to know the area's public fishing spots! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## MECrim (Jun 25, 2012)

Forgot to add, there is a pier under the Ravenel Bridge on the Mt. Pleasant side as well. It too can produce and hold fish. Try to get to these spots on either a rising or falling tide. 

Don't forget the fishing license


----------

